# New Years Resolution -Complete by 7.25am



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Made me turn my head to look at girls holding big fish. Bastard.

Congrats on the pedro.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hang up the boots now LB, thats already more than your annual quota. Great fish Scott. Persistence paid off.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Well done that man.

What's next?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Some blokes always go off early.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats Bastard!!


----------



## egg83 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope your undies aren't the same colour as the water in your seat


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

One hell of a fish there. Congratulations.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Bastard, wasn't it just good enough to have your car back?


----------



## Jon181 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bastard


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome work LB, congrats.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

bastard!

Hahhahah


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Bastardo.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Well Done LazyBastard.

A very Well deserved Spanish.


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice one! but when are the makers of the matts going to realise they need to be longer LONGER!!!!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Great looking fish.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Zed said:


> Bastardo.


X2


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Another Spanish on the board, well done Once again I wonder if all the Spanish have eaten the Dalmatians?


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Scott, what a great way to start the New Year, may you have many more this year.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done Scott. That is dedication with the 130am rise. A well deserved reward for the effort.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

El bastardo. Cabrón.


----------

